# Bad idea to buy house on a US Interstate?



## Robert59 (Dec 12, 2021)

I have friend that is looking too buy this house right near this I-40 interstate.  I wonder if it could have alot of noise?

https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/7002-Plateau-Rd_Crossville_TN_38571_M81862-36554


----------



## terry123 (Dec 12, 2021)

Probably wood.  I would not buy real close to an interstate but thats just me.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 12, 2021)

_Some_ noise, probably. I'd want to know if noise was taken into consideration when the house was designed and constructed.


----------



## Devi (Dec 12, 2021)

I'd check out the air quality. The lack of a garage would be a no-go for me.

Added: re the garage — especially since my car in its wide open parking space might be able to be seen from the freeway. A thief could zip in off the freeway, grab the car, and then zip back onto the freeway.


----------



## win231 (Dec 13, 2021)

LOL!  When I saw the price on that house, I thought it was built on a different planet.  (I'm used to CA prices).
I couldn't tell how close to the interstate the house is.
Is the house's foundation off the ground due to flooding?


----------



## Mr. Ed (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 13, 2021)

NO, go for me.  I've seen too many cars semi's go off the Interstate.  Also, there would be a lot of truck noise that nothing can shut out.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 13, 2021)

Is that one home or two?


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 13, 2021)

Excellent price, but that's probably due to location.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 13, 2021)

Wondering why that house is built on stilts, like is the land prone to flooding?


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 13, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> I have friend that is looking too buy this house right near this I-40 interstate.  I wonder if it could have a lot of noise?
> 
> https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/7002-Plateau-Rd_Crossville_TN_38571_M81862-36554


Noise isn't the only pollutant to be concerned about. Exhaust emissions are inevitably higher simply because that type of road is so much busier. We are a long way yet from all electric vehicles.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 13, 2021)

It looks a little like a pagoda.


----------



## Lara (Dec 13, 2021)

It depends upon any sound barriers between I-40 and the house. For instance, lots of trees, high cement walls like they do have in some places along I-40, tall mounds or hills, buildings, or houses, etc. It's out in the boonies but the good news is that it's not in a flood zone nor under an airport's flight path.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 13, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> I have friend that is looking too buy this house right near this I-40 interstate.  I wonder if it could have alot of noise?
> 
> https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/7002-Plateau-Rd_Crossville_TN_38571_M81862-36554


That huge place has only 2 bedrooms-  what the heck is in the rest of it?!?  

I didn't see details, but also what's the purpose of the stilts??

Otherwise, to answer your question-  if it were me, noise from a considerable amount of traffic wouldn't bother me in the slightest..  but to each their own.


----------



## WheatenLover (Dec 13, 2021)

We looked at a house that bordered the interstate when the kids were young. The biggest problem was that it bordered the Mass Pike. At the bottom of the land, there was one of those million dollars a mile sound barriers. 

The noise from the Pike was very loud. I told my husband we couldn't live there. He wanted the house anyway. He said we would just never open the windows. We didn't buy it.


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 13, 2021)

House real close to the city of Crossville. 

https://explorecrossville.com/

https://www.tnvacation.com/middle-tennessee/crossville


----------



## RubyK (Dec 13, 2021)

It looks like a double house and only the left side is for sale. Too many steps to climb!


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 13, 2021)

If there are only two    living there,, why big such a  big house?

Given  that I live near a  busy two lane  road ,, traffic noise can be loud.
I would  pass on that house,, because it isn't my style of  house,,no matter where it was located.


----------



## Knight (Dec 13, 2021)

Click on the red locator to the right to get info like this.

Overall noiseN/A
Traffic noiseN/A
Airport noiseN/A
Local noiseN/A
Local noise includes all businesses, schools, post offices, transportation hubs, hospitals, gas stations, etc.

Looking at the pic of the interstate very close to the home has me doubt the overall noise is accurate.  

Click on the list of choices like flood then zoom out that gives a decent overview. Lots of water in that area. 

The interior looks great but the steps leading down seem to block what could have been a carport. Paving up to, around the back & under the home where a carport could have been wasn't done I wonder why. Not a home I'd consider if I were young.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 13, 2021)

The older I get the more traffic noise distracts me. So, for us not a good buy regardless how inexpensive. Depends on your life. If you need quiet time for concentration on what you do its not so good.


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 13, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Is that one home or two?


One house.

I think you would have too share the driveway.

https://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/7002-Plateau-Rd_Crossville_TN_38571_M81862-36554


----------



## Chet (Dec 13, 2021)

We stayed at a hotel near the freeway in LA once and it was quiet inside but opening the patio door, it was a never ending whine of traffic.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 13, 2021)

Chet said:


> We stayed at a hotel near the freeway in LA once and it was quiet inside but opening the patio door, it was a never ending whine of traffic.


It must have had triple glazed windows.


----------



## mrstime (Dec 13, 2021)

I'd have more reservations about buying a house on stilts, they are there for a reason!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> I wonder if it could have alot of noise?


You wonder? Well wonder no more, the answer is yes.

In my opinion the place is ghastly! Just too ugly for words, inside and out. Again, imo.


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 13, 2021)

One way to fix the noise problem is wear earplugs all the time.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 13, 2021)

It might be a commercial lot with higher value.  My gallery is on a U.S. Highway, and I'm oblivious to any noise.
Of course, It's not a really busy highway.  No double lanes or anything.


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 13, 2021)

This interstate runs between Nashville Tennessee and Knoxville TN.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 13, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> You wonder? Well wonder no more, the answer is yes.
> 
> In my opinion the place is ghastly! Just too ugly for words, inside and out. Again, imo.


Yes, in dire need of an update.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 13, 2021)

Look at the fine print at the bottom of the email agent.
This would put me off straight up.
Not stop emails/calls from ne'er do wells 

By proceeding, you consent to receive calls and texts at the number you provided, including marketing by *autodialer* and *prerecorded* and *artificial* *voice*, and email, from realtor.com and others about your inquiry and other home-related matters, but not as a condition of any purchase; *this applies regardless of whether you check, or leave un-checked, any box above. *You also agree to our Terms of Use, and to our Privacy Policy regarding the information relating to you. Msg/data rates may apply. This consent applies even if you are on a corporate, state or national Do Not Call list.

Persons who may contact you include real estate professionals such as agents and brokers, mortgage professionals such as lenders and mortgage brokers, realtor.com and its affiliates, insurers or their agents, and those who may be assisting any of the foregoing.
The Privacy Policy looks to by about upwards of 30,000 words and terms of use run to over 5000 words.

Plus you have to actively opt out to ensue all of your personal information is not on sold to who knows who.
I hate this type of marketing.


----------

